# HOB protien skimmer



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

I bought a HOB protein skimmer and the thing foams up to much or not at all. I don't know what to do. I used melafix about a month ago to get rid of ich and that stuff foams up alot so could that be the reason it foams to much?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Protein Skimmers need about a week to get dialed in... it could be that this is what is happening. Do you use a dechlorinator? If so this could also be causing it. Melafix does make some good foam... however it does not kill ich.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hmm well after i started adding it the ich went away on my blue tang. But i dont use dechlorinator i just used De Ionized RO water so i don't need to. But my skimmer is just about a week old so we will see what happens.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

that is because ich has a life cycle and drops off the fish. Ich still exists in the tank and may become a problem down the road... most likely 4-10 days. A quarantine tank is a small investment to fix a common problem.


----------

